# Art Gallery Build



## Kris Jensen (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey Guys, I'm going to post my progress here as the gallery comes together. Here's some of the details so far.

Name: 

KJ customs Beer and Art Gallery

Located 5 mins south on calgary city limits in the little country town of Dewinton, attached to a general store with access to a variety of liquor. Sit down have a beer and check out some metal art from talented local artists from southern Alberta. 

I will have a website to purchase items from the gallery and will have a side inventory that will be travelling around to different tradeshows and farmers markets. 

I have 6 comitted artists to supply inventory with various metal working skills. 

As inventory gets low I will always be on the look out for other unique pieces to add to the gallery.

Here's the location


the general store, liquor is on the other side 


the future entrance to the gallery


3 booths to sit back and have a few


the other side of the gallery


----------



## Janger (Dec 25, 2015)

Awesome Kris. There is this young kid on Kijiji sometimes who makes creatures out of utensils - get him in there.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 25, 2015)

I know who your talking about, he lives in okotoks. I have seen his stuff in the local newspaper


----------



## Alexander (Dec 26, 2015)

Kris this is a great idea. If it is possible we could hold a future form meet up at this location. Im just looking thinking beats timHortons! Just a thaught


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 26, 2015)

Just bought the domain name www.BeerAndArt.net haven't done much to it yet but it's a start


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 26, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Kris this is a great idea. If it is possible we could hold a future form meet up at this location. Im just looking thinking beats timHortons! Just a thaught


Great idea


----------



## EricB (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh, I thought you were just decorating a gallery, not opening one! Very cool idea being able to have a pop and see cool fab work. Keep us updated, can't wait to see what you do with it!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 28, 2015)

EricB said:


> Oh, I thought you were just decorating a gallery, not opening one! Very cool idea being able to have a pop and see cool fab work. Keep us updated, can't wait to see what you do with it!
> 
> Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


thanks, it's going to start as a private residence so I don't have to have a license to serve alcohol, it will technically be BYOB with the liquor store being where you buy it from. Being away from the city the rules are a little more slack


----------



## sorrelcreek (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in whens a meet up going to happen.  I'll bring some cold ones to start things off!!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 6, 2016)

Alexander said:


> Kris this is a great idea. If it is possible we could hold a future form meet up at this location. Im just looking thinking beats timHortons! Just a thaught


I agree completely.

Looks great @Kris Jensen

Keep the pictures coming as you get the gallery ready to go! I look forward to coming by to check it all out.

JW


----------



## Chris Cramer (May 18, 2019)

Nice work Kris! How exactly did you start selling your work? I've come to the point where I'm begining to think I could do fairly well as an artistic blacksmith. My family and my friends all suggest that I take that on as a side job, when so many people seem to be interested in having me design something for them after seeing what I have already built.
Only I don't have any networking or marketing experience.


----------

